# Posts from Talkclassical featured on another site.



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I happened to chance upon a site called Classisma where there is a blog called Talkclassical. Many recent posts made on this forum are copied onto there and often with commentary.

Statements made by Myself and fellow member Bdekyleon on this forum have been copied and criticised on the site without notification being given.
classissima dot com/eng/news/222624-Jesus-Christ-has-your-country-experienced-a-breakdown-yet



Edit: just to clarify the purpose of this post is for me to gain some clarification concerning this site.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Also I see now that the site merely contains a live feed of posts from this forum


----------



## Boccherini (Mar 29, 2010)

Oddly, as I suspected - all of my threads are in there.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

looks like one of those para-sites which use cross feeds from other forums to generate interest in its own site without any originality of its own


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Head_case said:


> looks like one of those para-sites which use cross feeds from other forums to generate interest in its own site without any originality of its own


Indeed, the people who go to that website only _wish _they could actually be a member here... problem is, there should be no problem to do that.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

*Fame!*

Basically this means that my words of immortal wisdom are read by more admirers than I knew.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

You know guys (and mods) - 

it would probably be best to delete the link, and stop generating internet traffic to that site and falling into the hands of the screwball who came up with Classisssssma. That's the nature of para-sites. 

They can quote me on that one


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

What the hell is this?
Why didn't that person post in the thread like normal people do? Why would you critize posts from a forum, without the people who posted knowing about it? If you want so much to discuss it, you would just register in this site.
I just don't get it.

Edit: I just noticed the live feed. How...creepy?


----------



## Toccata (Jun 13, 2009)

Jan said:


> What the hell is this?
> Why didn't that person post in the thread like normal people do? Why would you critize posts from a forum, without the people who posted knowing about it? If you want so much to discuss it, you would just register in this site.
> I just don't get it.
> 
> Edit: I just noticed the live feed. How...creepy?


Could it be a very devious way of avoiding T-C's Forum Rules? For example, if some here-today-gone-tomorrow twit asks a dumbo question, we have to be careful in answering it in order to avoid an "infraction" with regard to the Forum Rules, but by signing up with the external website you can presumably say what you like. BTW, I got 5 infraction points today. They forgot to tell me how many you are allowed before the thumb screws are applied. Does anyone know?


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

Opal said:


> Could it be a very devious way of avoiding T-C's Forum Rules? For example, if some here-today-gone-tomorrow twit asks a dumbo question, we have to be careful in answering it in order to avoid an "infraction" with regard to the Forum Rules, but by signing up with the external website you can presumably say what you like. BTW, I got 5 infraction points today. They forgot to tell me how many you are allowed before the thumb screws are applied. Does anyone know?


Hmm that's a good point.
Althought, it's still a strange thing to do, especialy having that live feed on the website. 
I don't know about the infraction points by the way.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

*The punishment varies*



Opal said:


> Could it be a very devious way of avoiding T-C's Forum Rules? For example, if some here-today-gone-tomorrow twit asks a dumbo question, we have to be careful in answering it in order to avoid an "infraction" with regard to the Forum Rules, but by signing up with the external website you can presumably say what you like. BTW, I got 5 infraction points today. They forgot to tell me how many you are allowed before the thumb screws are applied. Does anyone know?


Can't tell you about this board. One board I was on, an accumulation of 10 points caused the mods to bring me before a Star Chamber. When it was determined that I was a touch typist, they removed the finger that normally strikes the _. (My infractions had to do with ego.)

I now type using only two fingers, and am careful what I type.

_


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Can't tell you about this board. One board I was on, an accumulation of 10 points caused the mods to bring me before a Star Chamber. When it was determined that I was a touch typist, they removed the finger that normally strikes the _. (My infractions had to do with ego.)
> 
> I now type using only two fingers, and am careful what I type.
> 
> _


_

:lol:

Hey, anyone listening to John Cage's 4'33": that's the sound of me typing (or rather not) from now on! _


----------



## Toccata (Jun 13, 2009)

Serge said:


> :lol:
> 
> Hey, anyone listening to John Cage's 4'33": that's the sound of me typing (or rather not) from now on!


I trust you are not mocking my misfortune. If you have any idea what a "5 point infraction notice" means then please let me know, only I haven't felt any pain just yet, although I suspect that something quite nasty is brewing away in the background.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Opal said:


> I trust you are not mocking my misfortune. If you have any idea what a "5 point infraction notice" means then please let me know, only I haven't felt any pain just yet, although I suspect that something quite nasty is brewing away in the background.


I received a few demerit points for insulting a troll, who has been subsequently banned. It maybe that you were "not nice" to someone, even if that someone was a troll or some public nuisance, as I discovered. My lost points will be recovered in a few weeks (my incident happened a couple of months ago).

Bottom line is we must be utterly civilised to each other. That's why I have been listing some of the more utterly civilised music in the "Latest Purchases" thread. :tiphat:


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> Does anyone know?


I think I had 17 when it happened :tiphat:


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

*The Multiple Moderator Caution*



HarpsichordConcerto said:


> [snip]
> Bottom line is we must be utterly civilised to each other. That's why I have been listing some of the more utterly civilised music in the "Latest Purchases" thread. :tiphat:


It's probably safest to maintain 'utter' civility, if only because there are several moderators, probably with different sore spots.

I have had several decades schooling in Vermont Hillbilly Civility, and understand its boundaries. I'm guessing that there are *no* Vermont hillbillies among the moderators, so that hard won knowledge may be inadequate protection.

:scold:


----------



## Toccata (Jun 13, 2009)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Bottom line is we must be utterly civilised to each other. That's why I have been listing some of the more utterly civilised music in the "Latest Purchases" thread. :tiphat:


Agreed, of course.









But I'm wondering whether too much of that and one could finish up like the Harry Enfield character "Tim Nice-But-Dim".

I don't know whether this British TV comedy series ever got shipped abroad, but it took the form of Harry Enfield (comedian) assuming various ridiculous stereo-type characters and putting them into short comedy sketches. "Tim Nice-But-Dim" was one of many such characters. "Kevin the Teenager" was another. A famous duo was "Wayne and Waynetta Slob".

Tim was always terribly polite towards anyone he met despite the most awful provocation. THIS video gives you some idea how the complete berk behaved, even when being caught up involuntarily in an armed robbery.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Opal said:


> But I'm wondering whether too much of that and one could finish up like the Harry Enfield character "Tim Nice-But-Dim".


My response as follows.


----------



## Toccata (Jun 13, 2009)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> My response as follows.


As interesting as 4'33".


----------

